
Solitude and Leadership - Harj
http://www.theamericanscholar.org/solitude-and-leadership/#hide
======
gruseom
This essay is moving, but its subject is hard to really grasp. It's filled
with things that seem like platitudes, but are not. They seem like platitudes
because we think we already get them, but we don't. We live by convention, by
others' opinions, and solitude in the sense the author means - finding one's
own way, whether or not others approve - is frightening. The technological
distractions he decries are not what's causing our fervent avoidance of
ourselves, they just facilitate it.

